# Shunamite Diet for rats



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Hiya

How many people who own rats follow the shunamite diet? I think its great and it is really well balanced and provides so much variety for them. They eat it all as well, they don't selective feed.

here's some info on it:
Shunamite Rats


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

My rats diet is similar I think. They have a homemade mix of dried fruit,some seeds. nuts, puffed rice and puff wheat, cereals etc etc.
They also have a mix of vegies and pasta etc.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I am starting it today, just mixed up a batch and gave them their first bowl and they seem to love it.


----------



## Phenobarbie (Sep 28, 2009)

I tried looking on that website before but got terribly confused about it.
Just looked on it again and it seems really simple 
Rattie nuggets, weetabix, dry pasta, dog biscuits? And some curly kale and a bit of brocolli with some pumpkin seeds on top.
Sounds delicious 

On a side note - can you feed them monkey nuts? I got some the other day, but wasn't sure if they should have the roasted or natural ones


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Mine are on a variation of Shunamite 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I feed my mice something similar but in reverse order (does that make sense?) so they get more cereals than dog biscuits but more dog biscuits than rat muesli. and more seeds than in this diet. They love it.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Mine have a Shunamite style mix, they look much healthier since I switched to this from the nuggets & Reggie Rat they were havingoh & it is confusing when you look at the website but I converted the percentages to scoops (eg 10% wholemeal pasta=i scoop, etc etc) & it makes more sense


----------



## Tammy0407 (Sep 19, 2009)

I dont have a specific diet for my girls  they have a little bit of everything. They dont eat selectively and get a fresh bowl every day 

They are healthy and are in a great condition.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

my ratties are fed

extra vital supreme rat food
dried pasta
james wellbeloved lite dog food
hemp seeds
pumpkin seeds
sunflower seeds
porridge oats
banana chips
weetabix broken up

yoggie drops as a treat

fresh veggies every morning
curly kale
brocoli
carrots
cucumber
peas
all of this raw

applause cat food twice a week

at night scraps left over from our dinner.


----------

